# Stick shift



## LyftNF716 (Nov 8, 2017)

Is there anyone else out there who drives stick vehicle for Lyft or Uber? and have you had any customer complaints because of it?


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

I thought the car can't be stick because the rideshare company checks our registration before you can even get on the road


----------



## Tysmith95 (Jan 30, 2017)

I know when I visited Mexico almost all of the Uber drivers had stick shifts.

I don't see why Uber would not allow it.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

htboston said:


> I thought the car can't be stick because the rideshare company checks our registration before you can even get on the road


No. Some here have said they drive stick and it's allowed.


----------



## Wrb06wrx (Sep 20, 2017)

I drive a stick most people are surprised they dont realize it at first until we are sitting at a light and im creeping up trying to hit the weight sensor to trip the light then most of them ask if its hard to drive stick


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> No. Some here have said they drive stick and it's allowed.


Wow. When I signed up I vaguely remember Uber saying 'only auto. no manual.' (paraphrasing)


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

I've had a manual car doing Uber 

Why would that not be allowed ?


----------



## AnthonyD (Oct 26, 2017)

I drive stick, haven't gotten any complaints.


----------



## StickShiftUber (Feb 13, 2018)

Never saw anything about transmission requirements.....and no complaints, just riders that are amazed that an Uber driver drives a stick


----------



## NGOwner (Nov 15, 2016)

I've had two manual transmission vehicles on both the Uber and Lyft platforms.

2008 Ford Fusion SE
2011 Volkswagen Jetta SE

At least once a day riders wax nostalgic that they're back in a vehicle with a manual transmission, stating that their first cars were manuals. In fact, for the cars that I'll drive from here on out (whether for Rideshare or not), I won't get an auto anymore. Too much fun raking my own gears. Most riders get that.

Sometimes I work in the phrase that I never learned to drive an automatic. Usually there's a pause, then a hearty laugh from the riders. Others just simply don't get it. And I laugh at them!

[NG]Owner


----------



## whiskeyboat (Oct 14, 2017)

htboston said:


> I thought the car can't be stick because the rideshare company checks our registration before you can even get on the road


registration does not indicate auto or manual. I like driving stick-shift but in downtown traffic no thanks. As far as pax comfort, just be smooth with the clutch.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Both of my Uber cars are stick shift. No complaints. In fact I think it helps my ratings because it shows I'm a serious driver, like The Transporter.



whiskeyboat said:


> registration does not indicate auto or manual. I like driving stick-shift but in downtown traffic no thanks. As far as pax comfort, just be smooth with the clutch.


Yup you really have to ride it sometimes, especially when starting up in 1st. But a clutch is less expensive to replace than an automatic transmission!


----------

